# tank cycle



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey y is my tank taking so long to cycle its been running for 8 weeks and has 10kg of live rock its realy nice rock to i got zoos on it  

amm .50
nitri .50
nitra 160
ph 160
1.022

ive been doing a 25% water change every 2 weeks with water from the beach thats where my lfs gets his water from so i think its ok


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Nitrates seem awful high, have you tested the water you're bringing in before it goes into the tank? your salinity is also a bit low. I'd shoot for about 1.025-1.027. 

I would recommend purchasing a bucket of reef salt and r/o water. The water from your beach may be a bit polluted and may not have the proper levels of nutrients needed for a stable reef environment. Not to worry about the zoanthids though, they are one of the heartiest corals about.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Normally the water from the beach is no good. I hope that the LFS is not getting his water thier. They should be making their own. That is unless you live on an island the the reef is just right in your back yard. I would start making your own water from clean RO or RODI water. 

Also double check your test kits they may be wrong. bring your water to the LFS and have them test it once. but Have tested it at home before you go. check your results against what their test kits reed.

Roger


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

You ammonia and nitrites need to be at 0, and your nitrates need to be AT LEAST under 10ppm (preferably under 5 - 0ppm). 

Re-do your pH test, 160 is not correct (the real pH scale ranges from 0 - 14, but with fish tanks the range is usually within 6 - 9. Yours should be 8.1 - 8.3)

Do water changes, they're the only way to drop your nitrates safely. I'd advise adding chaeto to help keep the nitrates in check AFTER your cycle is done, as ammonia will kill it.

Good luck.


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry i ment ph 8.2 i tesed again 2 day after a water change

amm 0
nitri .25
nitra 20

it all changed over only 3 or 4 days 

did a 20% water change

i live in aus and we live kind of neer the reef but thats where all my lfs get their water from and also can i use distilled water from the super market


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

yes you can.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

It looks to me like your cycle is nearing completion.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, it is. Once your ammonia and nitrites are 0, your nitrates should plateau, and you will be required to do water changes to drop them to 0. Then add chaeto to your tank, it will keep the nitrates there.

Good luck.


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

something weirds happening i tested my tank again 2 day

amm 0
nitri 0
nitra 10

i dont get it i thought my nitrates should go up when the nitrites drop and also i dont have a sump so where do u put the chaeto


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

i tested it 2 times as well to make sure i didnt make a mistake im using api test kit


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Chaeto doesn't need to be in a fuge, it can be kept in the main display tank (although somewhat unsightly imo). It can be contained in a mesh bag and just allowed to float, I've also seen some people stuff miniature soap holders full of it and mount them inside the tanks themselves. It doesn't matter where it is, so long as it's submerged in moving water.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Interesting. i hope everything will turn out all right. You don't want any fish to die. If you don't take this the wrong way but i need way much of help (i don't know how you could take this wrong but whatever) so can you post here to help me http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12113


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

every thing has turned out i added another 5gk of live rock and i got 3 blue gree chromis

ph 8.2
amm 0
nitri 0
nitra 10


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you have a picture for us to see? I would love to see your product.


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

ok i will post one later i got a pair of true percular clown fish yesterday aswell they are doing great aswell ill get a photo of them aswell


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

that would be awesome thanks.


----------

